# 3 broadband,dont sell 5 euro credits



## thedaras (24 Nov 2008)

hi all ,I purchased a 3 mobile broadband.The assistant told me the various charges and I could get a day/week/monthly credit.Which would be as far as i recall a5e for a day,10 for a week,and 25 for a month,and i could purchase these at newsagents etc.
I tried to purchase 25 euro but still after six months cannot purchase a 25 euro voucher.I wrote to 3 and they say I can purchase in ten euros which is the mimimum they sell.so each time i need to top up i have to buy 30 euro instead of 25 .of course that means i have 5 euro credit each time.
i now have 25 euro credit on my account ,but it has taken 5 months for this to add up.so effectively they have my money for 5 months before it would add up to the 25 i requre to top up.
my point is that they say and advertise that their broadband is 25 euro a month,but they infact do not sell five euro credits.do thats impossible.
what do others think can be done to rectify it|?


----------

